# Cast Iron Pipe



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Anybody still run into a job using cast iron? 

I was moving some stuff the other day and all my tools for doing cast iron. The cutter and puller. Even the lead pots, laddles and packing spoons. Even a coil of oakum ( don't even remember how to spell it).

The rubber gaskets were a big improvement. At least I never had a bow to a cast iron pipe.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

oakum? that's getting harder to come by....we use it if we have a manhole leaking....drill 3/4" hole thru manhole next to leak to take the pressure off what's leaking....quick set the leak, then pack the 3/4" hole with oakum til it stops leaking, and quick set that hole...oakum is wonderful stuff


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
We're required to go through the foundation and 5' out from it before changing to sdr35, luckily we don't have to go cast iron all the way to often, when we do we use the rubber gaskets and I use the plumbers puller.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

Is that sewer and septic? What towns?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Sewer.............Greenwich, New Canaan, and I also do it in Stamford. The septics I always use sched. 40, although in Greenwich I still stub out with C.I.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I know we always used to stub out with C. I. down there but I've never seen any plumber up here use it. We have used it for a couple of problem jobs just for the comfort factor. Talking to some of the younger plumbers they don't seem to even know how it would be used.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

To top things off in Greenwich they want a sleeve used for anything that goes through the foundation 2 sizes bigger than the pipe that you're using. What I do is give the foundation contr. a 8" sdr 35 gasketed coupling to place in the forms ( just right length for 10" thick wall ). When I do the sewer I start with a short pc. of 8" sdr35, then 8" to 6" ferco reducer, then a pc. of 6" sdr35, then a 6" to 4" fernco reducer, I slide the 4" c.i. right through the hole shabang and tighten the 4" fernco around the c.i.. They want the pipes going through the foundation to be able to move, actually this described mess seems to work quit well. For the water line I give the foundation contr. a pc of 3" conduit with a coupling glued on each end so it totals 10" then just keep using fencos to get down to the copper size being used.:jester:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Day,

If oakum worked on all those sailing ships for hundreds of years it stood the test of time.

Years back we were putting a sewer lateral in for a new Burger King on Highridge Road in Stamford CT. We had to cross three lanes of traffic with a 10" concrete road with 6" of asphalt top to get to the main and go under a 60" storm sewer. When we got near the storm sewer water started to come in faster than it could be pumped. We opened the manhole to the storm drain and there was 36" of water flowing through it. The town wasn't going to do anything to help. We had three lanes of traffic closed down, the trench was starting to get unstable. So I went down in the drain and packed the two closest joints with oakum. the water slowed to a trickle. Went home abut 1PM that night. And I don't swim.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe, 

I don't care what people say about you. Your a pretty smart guy.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
Thats what they call Yankee Ingenuity.:thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

OH, So your a Yankee's fan?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

No, I'm a Red Sox Fan, but I wouldn't bet my life on them in a Series:jester:




Nick, Qtr. to 5K.............what am I talking about?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Boy I'm glad there's finally something we disagree on.



66 to 2500--1/2 to 5000?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
Do you go into Mass. and N.Y. for jobs? And How long you been up in that area? There use to be a guy up that way that sold Log Cabins, He still up there?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We may do 2-3 jobs a year in NY, and MA. I've been here 21 years. There is a place in Sheffield MA off rte 7 on the left that does logs. Gingras? I think is the name.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

This place I'm thinking about was before you get to Canaan off rt 7 and the corner of a side rd., would be on your right if you were coming my way.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

Not that I can remember.

Go Yankee's


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
You have to admit the Yankees are over rated, and over paid:jester:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Any of your daughters Bosox Fans?


----------

